# LWOP (Leave WithOut Pay)



## hiv (31 Oct 2004)

As I dream off into the distant future I've been entertaining thoughts about applying for LWOP to go to Law School. I was wondering if anyone know how accomodating the CF would be to a member going off to try to acquire more education. Is there an official policy on LWOP?

Thanks in advance


----------



## hiv (2 Nov 2004)

Any ideas anybody? I'll settle for conjecture and heresay! I'm desparate!


----------



## teltech (2 Nov 2004)

From THE source (QR&O vol I):

16.25 â â€œ LEAVE WITHOUT PAY AND ALLOWANCES
   16.25 â â€œ CONGÉ SANS SOLDE NI INDEMNITÉS

An officer or non-commissioned member may be granted leave without pay and allowances, in the circumstances prescribed in orders issued by the Chief of the Defence Staff, for a period:
   Un officier ou militaire du rang peut se voir accorder un congé sans solde ni indemnités dans les circonstances prescrites dans les ordres émis par le chef d'état-major de la défense pour une période :

  (a) not exceeding 14 calendar days, if authorized by a commanding officer;
     a) ne dépassant pas 14 jours civils, avec l'autorisation d'un commandant;

  (b) not exceeding 30 calendar days, including any leave granted under subparagraph (a), if authorized by an officer commanding a command; or
     b) ne dépassant pas 30 jours civils, y compris tout congé accordé en vertu du sous-alinéa a), avec l'autorisation d'un officier commandant un commandement;

  (c) for any period, if authorized by or under the authority of the Chief of the Defence Staff.
     c) d'une durée quelconque, avec l'autorisation du chef d'état-major de la défense.

Hope this helps.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (3 Nov 2004)

Rather than LWOP have you considered going on the Supplementary Holding Reserve List?  Granted I'm CIC and it worked for me.  If you need to be out long enough for school, but you don't want to loose your rank or qualifications perhaps you could join the Sup. Holding Reserve.  It might be an option for you.  I don't know as I'm not Pres Or RegF.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Dara (3 Nov 2004)

Air Reserves has Exempt Drill and Training, I'm sure it's the same in the army.  From the Aide Memoire:

PART 6 â â€œ EXEMPT DRILL AND TRAINING
References: A. CFAO 49-11 Annex D
B.   Adm (Per) Instr 2/93 
C.  DAOD 5001-12
D.  1 CAD HQ 5323-1 (A1 RCM) 18 February 2002

601 â â€œ General
1. All members of the Air Reserve may be granted exemption from Class A Reserve Service in accordance with NDHQ ADM (PER) 2/93 Instruction as follows:
a.	up to 180 days in any 365 day period by the unit CO/AR Flight Comd; and
b.	in excess of 180 days in any 365 day period by the applicable RCM at 1 CAD HQ on behalf of the Commander 1 CAD. 
602 â â€œ Procedures
1. The member must initiate the request by completing the request for exempt drill and training form. Prior to considering the request, the AR Flight Comd or Total Force Unit Commanding Officer will review the comments of the member's supervisor and the member's employing Commanding Officer, provided at parts 2 and 3 of the form.

2. The member must submit a new request when an extension to an existing period of Exempt of Drill and Training is required. The request must clearly state that this is an extension request and substantiate the requirement.

3. All periods of Exemption from Drill and Training do not count towards qualifying service for incentive pay, seniority, the Reserve Force Retirement Gratuity (RFRG) or the award of the CD or clasp. Periods of Exemption from Drill and Training granted in lieu of Maternity Leave will be recorded as such on the member's personal file, and these periods shall have no effect on qualifying service for purposes of promotion, RFRG or incentive pay increases. A member authorized an absence in excess of 90 days is not eligible for promotion during that period.
4. In accordance with directions issued at Reference D, Exemption from Drill and Training requests with a retroactive date will not be accepted at 1 CAD HQ.
5.In accordance with Reference C, Exemption from Drill and Training granted in lieu of maternity or parental leave is to be captured on form DND 2268.


----------



## Cloud Cover (3 Nov 2004)

There used to be a Military Lawyer Training Plan.  1 PPCLI captain graduated under the plan this year, and there is an armour officer graduating next year. Their tuition and books are paid, they continue with their full salaries. They must contract for another stint after graduating [or is it articling? I can't remember.]. Basically, law school is a waste of time and expense, so if you can stay on pensionable time while there, and get the mob to pay for it, then do it!! Cheers.


----------



## brneil (3 Nov 2004)

I have a little difficulty with the comment that law school is a waste of time.  Kind of invalidates 3 years of my life.


----------



## Bograt (3 Nov 2004)

brneil said:
			
		

> I have a little difficulty with the comment that law school is a waste of time.   Kind of invalidates 3 years of my life.



This made me chuckle. Thanks I needed a laugh today.


----------



## hiv (3 Nov 2004)

Thanks for all the posts. A lot of the information was very enlightening. I think I'll head over to the BPSO and see what they have to say about it. Could someone perhaps elaborate on this holding reserve? I've never heard of it before...


----------



## Cloud Cover (4 Nov 2004)

brneil said:
			
		

> I have a little difficulty with the comment that law school is a waste of time.   Kind of invalidates 3 years of my life.



Mine too, but as far as the actual practice of law goes, I'll stand by it.


----------



## Eowyn (4 Nov 2004)

whiskey 601 said:
			
		

> Mine too, but as far as the actual practice of law goes, I'll stand by it.



I agree with Whiskey.  I found that law school has little to do with the practise of law.  Unfortunately you need to go through law school to be able to practise law.


----------

